# Wookie's Wolfies Project Log



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

So... the wolves are finally here!

Having finally worked out the various army lists that we might want to play (500 & 750 points army for daughter's school club, 1000 & 1500 points variation for my own pleasure), I'm now committing the minis to glue.

First up would be the basic 500pt army consisting of:

HQ - Wolf Guard Battle Leader with 2 Fenrisian Wolves
Troops - 2 packs of 7x Grey Hunters

These have now been primed and will be painted over the course of this week... as usual under yet another tight deadline as these have been requested for by the daughter for this Friday's School Warhammer Club*! A simply legal army to get her started with her school-mates. We'll progress to additional Elite (Wolf Guard Terminators) and Heavy Support (Long Fangs, her favourites!) units once she gets used to the general rules and tactics.

* Yes, Daddy will be painting the wolves for now so as not to distract the daughter from completing the painting of her Skaven and High Elves armies!

So here is the first picture for this log... bits all primed and waiting to be painted!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I look forward to following this plog as well :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Base Coating*

And here's what was achieved last evening after putting the kids to bed. Base coat spraying... Setting up took longer than the actual spraying but would have been even worst had I simply used the brush on individual minis!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Progress so far*

With only evenings available, I was never going to finish all 15 minis in 4 days... especially with having the deal with mould lines! This was what I managed for use at this afternoon's school club. Not the best but sufficiently decent for the daughter to learn the basics in school using 1 HQ and a 7-trooper team.

Meet Wolf Guard Battle Leader, Kolmar Hammerfang, and his Grey hunters...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Very nice paint job. The flesh and bone look very good. The group pic needs more colour though. I always found SWs hair a great way to add colour to a pack. A blonde or red head thrown in breaks up the colour, and every pack needs a ginge to pick on.:grin:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice looking wolves, loking forward to seeing some more

Rev


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Very nice paint job. The flesh and bone look very good. The group pic needs more colour though. I always found SWs hair a great way to add colour to a pack. A blonde or red head thrown in breaks up the colour, and every pack needs a ginge to pick on.:grin:


Thanks for the suggestion on the hairs. I totally agree with you on this. Just need to figure out the "recipe" for redheads and the obligatory ginge!!!



TheReverend said:


> Nice looking wolves, loking forward to seeing some more
> 
> Rev


Thanks Rev. As requested, here is today's WIP... the Thunderwolf mount! Spent far too much time on the working out the different fur layers and got a wee bit carried away with painting paws!!!


*Two views of the Thunderwolf...*
















*... and the efforts on the paws (only one actually visible after mounting on base!!!)*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Wookiepelt said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on the hairs. I totally agree with you on this. Just need to figure out the "recipe" for redheads and the obligatory ginge!!!


I just use one of the oranges washed heavily with sepia, and dry brushed with the orange again. Simple, quick and effective. 

Nice TW by the way.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I just use one of the oranges washed heavily with sepia, and dry brushed with the orange again. Simple, quick and effective.
> 
> Nice TW by the way.


Thanks for the tip... just need to get me some orange paint now!

Anyhow, managed to "finish" my first Thunderwolf Cavalry this morning. Good enough for now. Hopefully will improve with a bit more practice in the coming months.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*This weekend's efforts*

Here's a wrap-up of the weekend's efforts.

Thunderwolf Cavalry is already posted above so will not be posted again. The rest have been given a bit more attention to the detailing (to the best of my current abilities anyway). Hadn't realise that these SW had soooo much individual detailing required! No shoulder pads yet as I'm still trying to figure out the colour schemes and what's appropriate on what shoulder...

*Group shot of minis so far...*









*Kolmar Battle Leader*









*Grey Hunter Pack Leader*









*Ginger-haired Grey Hunter*









*Grey Hunter 3*









*Grey Hunter 4*









*Grey Hunter 5 - Flamer*









*Grey Hunter 6*









*Grey Hunter 7*


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Great work. I like the transitions on the fur and the washing overall. 

My only suggestion is a bit of edging in a lighter blue tone - likely the same blue with some light grey or white blended in. Since the armor is a base/wash you want to distinguish between the various overlapping PA panels. See knees/legs or the elbows/arms.

The flash might be masking the highlights if you've done them, but studying the pics it doesn't look like it.

Would make the minis pop even more. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> Great work. I like the transitions on the fur and the washing overall.
> 
> My only suggestion is a bit of edging in a lighter blue tone - likely the same blue with some light grey or white blended in. Since the armor is a base/wash you want to distinguish between the various overlapping PA panels. See knees/legs or the elbows/arms.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments, CubanNecktie. You're quite right in that there have been NO highlighting done on these.

Main reason was it was a rush job (and still is) for the daughter as her alternate army to use at her school club. The second team of 7x Grey Hunters are currently been done and I'm planning to use the Russ Grey to layer over the washed Fang coating and if I get the time, to have edge highlighting done with Fenrisian Grey. Again it gonna be down to availability of time. Bear in mind that these will see a fair bit of use & abuse at the daughter's school club (school kids aged between 8-10).

I'm building a much larger 2k or 2.5k SW army separately with no real time pressures so that lot will get a bit more care and attention to detail. This initial set is really me getting back into the groove of painting again since my last foray back in 95-6'! :grin:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*500 Points Army*

Made it... more or less! 

Just a "few" tail ends like 2 Fenrisian wolves, 3 chainswords, 3 bolters, 1 plasma gun, 2 belt crests, 2 Wolf Standards and all the bases to finish up but other than that (ahem!), the school club 500 points army is ready to Rock 'n' Roll this afternoon!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Been a busy week at work but this manage to get a few things on the go this weekend.

First there's the Grey Hunter shoulder pads... metallic pieces so a real pain to file down the bits and mould lines.

Then there were the Fenrisian wolves (x2) that were primed last week. These were finally finished off.

Then got started with putting together with the rest of the Thunderwolf Cavalry unit (x2). After priming the figures, realised that it would be a waste of effort to simply spray-coat two figures in "The Fang" colour... so ended up starting the first of two units of Long Fangs (x5 plus one Squad Leader)!

Looks like its gonna be a busy week to finish these off for next weekend.


*This week's tasks...*









*Completed Fenrisian Wolves*









*Primed Thunderwolves*









*Grey Hunter pad*









*Grey Hunter Flamer with GH Pad*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good. You've a lot going on at the moment. I must pick up some of those fenrisian wolves, but I can't justify paying that much for them when I have a load of the old goblin wolves painted up already. Just need to change the bases.

I used those GH pads as well, and I found painting the wolf head grey helps make it stand out from the rest of the pad.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I used those GH pads as well, and I found painting the wolf head grey helps make it stand out from the rest of the pad.


Thanks... that's a brilliant idea. I'll probably do it in gold though to tie in with the main colour scheme. Now to decide on the left shoulder pad scheme!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Excellent painting +rep, my only suggestion would be on the modeling side and would be to drill out the muzzles on the bolters etc, it can me a pain in the ass but really makes the model pop as they say.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Looking good so far! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ah, these have come on a bit since I last looked. Really like the way you've painted your TW's, especially the faces and paws.

Don't forget to drill teh barrels of your bolters, would make them look that little bit better (not that they don't look good, they look really good). 

What is your plan for the bases?

Rev


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Sounds great Wookie. For easy, quick, and awesome bases here is the vanilla process I use.

Get a Citadel texture paint so you don't need to mess around with glueing and materials. It's awesome. I would pick a colour that contrasts with your armor, but then again if you plan of doing snow, a darker colour may be best.

I like to do a wash on it. Then dry brush with 1 or 2 lighter tones...3 if you're going for a moss/swamp growth on clay/mud kinda feel. Ex. I got the redish brown clay texture, washed devlan mud, drybrushed 2 midtone greens and a mustard yellow and it looked great.

If you go with slate rock chunks and gravel detailing I prefer to glue them prior to the textured paint. Plan out the placement for easy drybrushing later. I've tried a few ways but I prefer superglue on large slate (Citadel basing kit slate always has a flat surface) and white glue on gravel, flock, sand, etc.

Quick and painless way to knock out bases.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Oldman78 said:


> Excellent painting +rep, my only suggestion would be on the modeling side and would be to drill out the muzzles on the bolters etc, it can me a pain in the ass but really makes the model pop as they say.


Ah... was thinking about doing something like that but never really though much about it as I got too caught up with the painting. But now that you've pointed it out, it is definitely going on the "To Do List"!



Ddraig Cymry said:


> Looking good so far! Can't wait to see more!


Thanks!



TheReverend said:


> Don't forget to drill the barrels of your bolters, would make them look that little bit better (not that they don't look good, they look really good).
> 
> What is your plan for the bases?
> 
> Rev


Most definite now on the weapon muzzles. Basing-wise, I was gonna get some basing accessories, i.e. small rocks, slates, turf, etc., and wrk out a scheme once I get the whole lot painted up. That way it will all be uniform and look cohesive as a complete unit.



CubanNecktie said:


> Sounds great Wookie. For easy, quick, and awesome bases here is the vanilla process I use.
> 
> Get a Citadel texture paint so you don't need to mess around with glueing and materials. It's awesome. I would pick a colour that contrasts with your armor, but then again if you plan of doing snow, a darker colour may be best.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips. I've already procured some texture paints, Blackfire Earth and Armageddon Dust, and plan to use these in some way together with the basing accessories. All I'll say is watch this space!


Meanwhile... some new bitz arrived in the post today... Woohoo!!! :grin:


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

Very cool. Always enjoy seeing virgin forge world bits. 

Another idea popped into my head while reviewing this. I remember seeing a custom commission of Horus a while back. It may have been on this forum by the Den of Imagination studio (Brovatar)....maybe.

Anyway it may have been a Luna Wolves era Horus with mace and wolf pelt on his back. The pelt specifically was made from green stuff to fantastic effect. If you're investing some serious time/resources into your SW, I would recommend picking your warlord HQ and converting it + green stuff pelts. Perhaps as one of the final touches for the army, but would be awesome imo.

I will try to find and post log if I can.

Update: Found it  Insane work from Brovatar as always
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=118075&highlight=horus


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> Very cool. Always enjoy seeing virgin forge world bits.
> 
> Another idea popped into my head while reviewing this. I remember seeing a custom commission of Horus a while back. It may have been on this forum by the Den of Imagination studio (Brovatar)....maybe.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Insane indeed! It will be a while before I get my GS sculpting skills up to that level. Actually... need to get me some GS to start playing around and practicing!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sorry but this is a rant!!!*

Got soooooo fed-up with the aerosol can constantly losing pressure after only a few minutes of usage causing a sputtering effect on the spray and having to "Re-charge" it by dipping into warm water that I'm am now seconding a mini air compressor that has been lying around the lab doing sod-all for years and reinstating it into ACTIVE duty!!!

There... rant done!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Grey Hunter Pack Completed!*

Finally... the two packs of Grey Hunters are finished. Yes, yes, there's still the basing to do but that will be done once we've finalised on the overall look of the unit.

The banners are outstanding but that is something that is currently up for discussion whether they are really required/useful or not for the pack units (gaming wise). Will probably get done soon but not a priority item at the moment.

Now to move onto the Long Fangs... shortly followed by the rest of the Thunderwolves, Termis, Razorbacks, Whirlwinds, etc... This will take till end of summer before we start on the opposing Chaos Daemons of Khorne army!!! :shok:

*Grey Hunters*


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Long Fangs WIP*

This is what's currently occupying the painting desk (as shared with the daughter's High Elves). Slow progress after a week and will be even slower this week as I'm away on business for the next 3 days! Anyhow, here's a pic of the Long Fangs pack for the record...

*Long Fangs WIP*


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

First 3 Long Fangs done... 2 more plus the Wolf Guard Squad Leader to go!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Long Fangs Completed!!!*

Finally finished the first team of Long Fangs.

Have some ideas about making the missile launcher a bit more more dynamic with an actual missile exiting the launcher but this still in a concept stage at the moment... will get it done soon.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*FW Bitz arrived*

Woohoo! My bitz from Forge World arrived this week. Looks like it'll be a busy summer of building the rest of our SW army!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Woohoo! My bitz from Forge World arrived this week. Looks like it'll be a busy summer of building the rest of our SW army!!! :biggrin:


Ooh, shiny! Whatcha gots? :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Ooh, shiny! Whatcha gots? :so_happy:


Oops... forgot to add that!!!

Bitz are:
Reinforced Armour for the two Razorbacks and single Whirlwind
SW Venerable Dreadnought with Close Combat and Lascannons arms
MkIIc Dozer Blades for two Razorbacks
Caestus Assault Ram
Storm Eagle
SW Icons to replace standard SM icons currently on the various vehicles/flyers
Copy of Imperial Armour Aeronautica


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> SW Venerable Dreadnought with Close Combat and Lascannons arms


*drools.....* k:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Starting in the Razorbacks...*

...and now we move onto the Razorbacks...

Here's the first attempt on the internal control console. Plenty of mistakes on it, for one the coating on the screens need to be thinner and smoother, but it simply gives me more room for improvements on the next two to be done!

Any comments or suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Magnetised Razorback*

Okay, here's the latest update on what I've managed to sort out with our Razorback (the first of 3, possibly 4, more Rhino-based vehicles for the Space Wolves).

First off is simply the use of the Forge World Space Wolves themed Rhino doors and front together with the additional Reinforced Armour conversion. That was the original plan until I received the kit...

The front panel was a simple and direct swap with the original plane panel... easy.











The side doors were another story altogether! Unfortunately the wolf-themed doors were only detailed on one side with the wolf head but the reverse side did not have the grated floor panels like the original doors!!! Since I was going to hinge the doors, I wanted the details on the reverse side as well so that left me with no choice but to cut out the wolf head detail from the Forge World doors, sand away the thickness of the actual door to only leave the wolf head detail and glue these onto the original Rhino/Razorback doors! Here are the final results...



















All this so that I could open up and still have the side door floor grating details showing...











Then came the magnetising of the rest of the components (after much online "research"), namely:

1. The main turret to allow it to rotate but not fall off...


























2. Inter-changeable weapon options between the Lascannon and Heavy Bolters...
(still working on ideas for the Lascannon & Twin-linked Plasma Gun configuration though!)


























3. Inter-changeable front mini-turrets for the tank driver/gunner and Storm Bolter/Hunter Missile options and also detachable searchlight and radar options...










4. Detachable Forge World Dozer Blade option...


















So that's the last week's evening efforts... now to repeat it all again for the second Razorback (for the second Long Fang pack), the Whirlwind and possibly two extra Rhinos (for the two Hunter packs). Hopefully these will be a quicker process after this first "Trial & Error" exercise!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work there! :so_happy:


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Love the interior of your Rhino.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Great work there! :so_happy:





Macas said:


> Love the interior of your Rhino.


Thanks!!! :grin:

Now to get this painted up properly!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Lascannon & Twin-linked Plasma Gun*

Thanks to the tutorial from Cypher871 found on this site here, I now have my Lascannon & Twin-linked Plasma Gun sorted!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Wolf Guard Terminators*

Here's the current status of our wolves... Haven't gotten any further with the Razorbacks on the building or painting front as the daughter and I been playing on our dining table to get used to the rules and tactics with the various Hunters, Long Fangs plus Aegis/Quad-gun and Thunderwolf Cavalry units.

However, I did manage to start on the next unit set... the Wolf Guard Terminators. The plan is to have a total of 10 Termis, initially only using 8 to fit into a Land Raider Crusader but eventually all 10 to fit into the Assault Ram (when I get round to building/painting it).

So this is what I've managed so far:

*Based-coated Termis x5*









*First completed Termi*









Any comments or ideas to improve this is always welcomed.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work yet again, WP! :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Two down... Eight to go!*



Tawa said:


> Great work yet again, WP! :so_happy:


Thanks, Tawa!

So it's now 2 down with 8 more to go for completing the Termi Pack... this will take a little while more but it's a case of slow and steady plus I'm enjoying myself while de-stressing from work!!!


----------



## Macas (Jun 29, 2011)

Great work


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Macas said:


> Great work


Thank.

As a further update to this Space Wolves project, I've been having a bit dilemma on the transportation of all the models as it grew. I didn't really want to "build" another foam case like I did for the daughter's Elves army but got to thinking about how to expand on the magnetized bases that I've been modifying. So in combination with the generic slotted electrical/electronic flight cases we've been using, the adhesive rubber-steel sheets, and a spare piece of 3mm MDF (Medium Density Fibreboard), I came up with this slotted shelf arrangement. This appears to be working but I suspect I'd want to reinforce the individual MDF shelf on the underside to stiffen them up.

Just thought I'd share this...


*Magnetized models on MDF shelves*









*First shelf slotted in Flightcase*









*All four shelves slotted with extra space for vehicles...*


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*1st pack of Wolf Guard Terminators completed*

First pack of 5 Wolf Guard Terminators now completed...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

And now we start on the second pack of Long Rangs (5 MLs), 6 more Grey Hunters to bring existing 2 packs to full strength (of 10) and 3 Librarians to go with the 2 existing Rune Priests to from the Space Wolves Librarius Formation... :biggrin:


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

Love the way your getting the yellows to pop like that very clean and crisp love the minis and cant wait to see more  have some rep.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Dorns Legacy said:


> Love the way your getting the yellows to pop like that very clean and crisp love the minis and cant wait to see more  have some rep.


Cheers, mate (and for the rep as well)!

The yellows were an experiment with advice received both here and at the local GW about watering down the paint and applying multiple coats to build it up. It definitely worked but as it had to be somewhat watery, it took 6 coats to achieve the final finish!

I'm now repeating this all over again on the pads for the second team of Long Fangs, this time in white. Painstakingly slow process but worth it in the end.


----------



## Dorns Legacy (Nov 9, 2012)

i find a greay base for whites is good start at a dark grey the med greay then as light greay as pos with some light white layers. This also means that the shading in the recesses will be done via the previous grey coats.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Have not updated for a while due to work commitments but I still did manage to do a fair bit during the evenings over the past few weeks, namely...

1. Completing the two 7-model GH packs to full 10-model packs (+ 1x Plasma Gun, 2x Bolter, Pistol & CCW each)
2. Completing second Long Fangs team so now we have Team 1 (2x Heavy Bolters, 3x Missile Launchers) and Team 2 (2x Lascannons, 3x Missile Launchers)
3. Building 5 packs of Fenrisian Wolves but only completed painting 3 packs
4. Starting on the Land Raider Crusader...

Will put up some pics of them soon.


OH! I should also add that the Wolfies now have allies on the way, in the shape of a Cadian Command Squad, a Veteran Squad with Heavy Weapons AND a 3-Flyer Vendetta Squadron!!! A new separate project log will be up soon for this allied army. :grin:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Kitbash of Land Raider Doors*

Forgeworld bitz are great for customising the standard GW models to be Chapter specific. However I have a gripe with them on their Rhino and Land Raider doors. You get the details on the front but they don't bother with the reverse side of the door as you'd find on the GW models... see below:

*Original Land Raider Door (with SM Icon already removed)*









*Forgeworld Rhino Door (had already done the deed with the LR door!)*










To be fair, most models I've come across either simply have the doors glued on or they follow the LR build instructions and leave them unglued (and then proceed to lose the doors!), this one-sided detail is not an issue. However as I hinge the doors so that they can actually open up properly, it was very frustrating!

So this post is really a "record" of what I did to get round this issue. This was done earlier in post #34 on the Razorback but I didn't really show what I did so this post is to rectify that.

So... what I decided to do was to simply cut around the the FW icon and sanded away the thickness of the actual door. This took about 30mins in total with the bulk of the time spent on the sanding process, constantly checking that I was removing the door thickness parallel to the plane of the icon underside. The picture below is the final result of the door (with hinge cut and drilled ready for hinging).

*Kit-bashed Land Raider Door*









*Tools used for preparing the hinges*










So there it is. Will hopefully finish the Land Raider build by the end of the week and get it painted during the weekend.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice work there, are you pinning the door hinges?

Also why not use Etched Brass, is it too thin for your tastes?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Really nice work there, are you pinning the door hinges?
> 
> Also why not use Etched Brass, is it too thin for your tastes?


Thanks. Yes, the doors will be pinned using a simple wire hinge. Found the technique online on _another forum_ and it's real simple to apply.

As for the Etched Brass option, I find them too 2-dimensional. The nice bit of these Forgeworld icon doors is that it gives a nice detail to the model especially after it is painted and appropriately highlighted. BTW I do have the Etched Brass icons but they are already earmarked for my yet-to-be-built Caestus Assault Ram and Storm Eagle (in addition to more door icons that will be done this way as well).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Fair enough, they are quite thin. Looking forward to seeing those flyers!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Drop Pod WIP*

Haven't updated this for a bit but still plodding on...

The Land Raider Crusader has been build, primed and base-coated but I'm kinda procrastinating on the next stage of the paint job, similar situation with the Razorback! Anyhow, while dealing with this procrastination issue, I carried on with finally building my first Drop Pod. Gaming-wise this was always something missing in the strategy so hopefully with this addition (and another DP to come) the options for taking objectives or guaranteeing achieving line-breaker is increased.

Build was fairly standard IMHO. Painting it though, that was interesting. Had to do it in 3 separate sections before final assembly though: internal console, top fin section and bottom ramp section.

Here's a pic of the current progress of the DP. The internal console has been completed and glued in place within the top fin section but the bottom ramp section is still separable while I complete painting the hazard Black & Yellow stripes.










Once this is all done, I'll have to repeat the entire process for the second (and maybe a third in tandem) Drop Pod, followed by the completion of the rest below:

Paint only
3x Land Speeders
2x Dreadnoughts (1x Standard, 1x FW Venerable)
1x Land Raider Crusader
1x Razorback
3x Thunderwolf Cavalry
10x Fenrisian Wolves
Canis Wolfborn
Wolf Lord on Thunderwolf

Build & Paint
Logan Grimnar, Njal Stormcaller, Arjac Rockfist (all in Termi Armour)
5x Close Combat Termies (2x TH SS, 2x WC SS, 1x CF HF)
10x Scouts
2x Razorback
1x Caestus Assault Ram
1x Storm Eagle
4x Swiftclaw Quad Bike Conversions
1x Swiftclaw Quad Attack Bike Conversion

And all that whilst contemplating the two additional armies to get on with... Allied IG (with 3x Vendetta) and Necrons! Am I mad?!?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Am I mad?!?


Yes.

Welcome home! :laugh:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Drop Pod WIP*

A bit more progress on the Drop Pod with final touch-up on the edges to be done later on...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

A little bit more progress on Sunday, touch-up of the Drop Podtop section more or less done and now starting on the DP ramps. Slowly getting back into the groove, especially with the "mask & paint" technique... considering that I've not really done this technique since the late 80's on Airfix models. Quite pleased with the results so far but still room for improvements (after I attempt to recall all the old tricks with the masking technique).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good, nice clean lines. I use cheap electrical tape myself because it's not very sticky and it's nice and thin.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Looking good, nice clean lines. I use cheap electrical tape myself because it's not very sticky and it's nice and thin.


Thanks, Jacobite.

I've just been using the left-over masking tape from the house renovations years ago. That was pretty much what I used during my old Airfix days. Anyhow, completed the stripes on the ramp last evening. It's a nice closure of sorts as I'm now away in Austria for the rest of the week on a work trip. Will get back to dealing with the external detailing and highlights when I get back this weekend.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

No fair!!! :ireful2:

Damn fine work yet again there Wookie! :so_happy:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Two new things done this weekend...*

Okay, actually got a bit tired of simply painting stuff this weekend so did a few new things instead.

First one was my very first attempt at a kit-bash conversion on Saturday. I never liked the Space Marine Attack Bike so have had it in my mind to build a Quad-bike version instead. Finally got round to doing it and also entered it on our Monthly Conversion Competition just for fun.

So here is the result of the kit-bash.

Here are the bitz I used...











This is what I managed to achieve 5 hours later. Note that the rear gunner is not fully glued-up but simply blu-tacked on the arms, feet and melta gun to allow easier painting later on (hope that is acceptable).






































And here is one of the Quad Attack Bike on its own...











I spent the Sunday morning priming it along with other models for painting later on as I was still not really in the mood for painting. So I started on a second 40K related distraction... starting on the Caestus Assault Ram!!!

Spend the entire afternoon cutting and cleaning up the 22 pieces that would eventually turn into the Assault Ram. I'm already seeing components that don't quite fit or are misaligned but considering that I've been hearing and reading about these issues from various sources, it didn't come as too much of a surprise. Anyhow, here is a of pic of the 22 pieces, all cleaned and currently being dried after the mandatory fairy liquid scrub-down.










I will post progress pics of the CAR on a separate project log and eventually post the completed model back on this one as part of the continuation discovery of this Space Wolves army.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Completed Quad Attack Bike*

Here's the completed Quad Attack Bike though I'll probably come back to it soon to tidy up and add more highlighting to the model.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks great. I assume the shoulder pads will come later?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks great. I assume the shoulder pads will come later?


Yep. As usual, I'm painting the Swift Claw unit pads all in one go... :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ha! That's ace! :so_happy:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

i Love It. always wondered why there were no quads in 40k.

if i was the driver i would tie my hair or somthing. just got images of it getting torched by the melta


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Ha! That's ace! :so_happy:


Cheers!



Ring Master "Honka" said:


> i Love It. always wondered why there were no quads in 40k.
> 
> if i was the driver i would tie my hair or somthing. just got images of it getting torched by the melta


It was already commented on by the daughter, especially when we were swapping it out for the Heavy Bolter. She was extremely concerned that he would have a massive headache from all the noise from the "Heavy 3" fire! Looks like we'll need to take HSE issues into consideration from now on when makes such "off-the-wall" conversions!!! :laugh:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Wookiepelt said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> It was already commented on by the daughter, especially when we were swapping it out for the Heavy Bolter. She was extremely concerned that he would have a massive headache from all the noise from the "Heavy 3" fire! Looks like we'll need to take HSE issues into consideration from now on when makes such "off-the-wall" conversions!!! :laugh:


yeah the bet theres a whole "lift with your knees not your back" section in the manual for devistator squads.

and we musn't forget the sexual harrasment seminars when working with the sisters of battle.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> yeah the bet theres a whole "lift with your knees not your back" section in the manual for devistator squads.
> 
> and we musn't forget the sexual harrasment seminars when working with the sisters of battle.


So true!!! :laugh:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*New shelves for Gamer's Case!*

A bit of an update here... Never thought I'd run out of space in our transport case so quickly but we have! So instead of painting up outstanding units of SW, I'm currently in the process of building shelves to fit into the Gamer's Case that was acquired during summer. So armed with a few sheets of 3mm MDF boards, the past weekend and evenings have been spent marking, cutting and gluing! The plan is to have 2 compartments of shelves on one half of the case for figure models and use the supplied foam for the other half for the flyers, etc. Will probably make an extra shelving compartment to allow for 3 compartment of shelves as an option though. Anyhow, here are a couple of pics of what I've managed to do so far. I'm sure you'll get the idea of what I'm attempting to achieve from the pics.

*Gluing up pre-measured and cut MDF pieces*









*First set of casing shelves completed, 1 maybe 2 more to go...*


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Njal Stormcaller*

It's been a while since I last update this log with a new paint job. Won't bore people with excuses apart for say two words... real life! Anyway, for the past week or two I've been stealing an hour or so each evening to paint up Njal Stormcaller. Still not quite in the frame of mind to highlight over the armour yet though. To be honest, it's part laziness and part not being sure how to do it neatly! So this is what I've now achieved and I'm currently happy to consider it game table ready. As usual, comments and suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great work with the stormcaller, the furs and skulls are especially nice. I do think he needs those highlights on the armour though to stop it looking flat against the fur. Maybe you could use some blue wash to deepen the runes as well?

Keep it up :victory:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Varakir said:


> Great work with the stormcaller, the furs and skulls are especially nice. I do think he needs those highlights on the armour though to stop it looking flat against the fur. Maybe you could use some blue wash to deepen the runes as well?
> 
> Keep it up :victory:


Agree with your comments. I'll plan to work on those highlights after I finish with the Assault Ram tinkering...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Arjac Rockfist*

First evening back from a family break in Venice and this is result of this evening's painting. Not quite finished yet but thought I'd post an update on the log anyway...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

One evening? Holy hell, that'd take me a week I think.

Was the handle of his hammer twisted, by any chance? It is on my mini, and no matter what I do with hair dryers or hot water, it just warps back every time.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> One evening? Holy hell, that'd take me a week I think.
> 
> Was the handle of his hammer twisted, by any chance? It is on my mini, and no matter what I do with hair dryers or hot water, it just warps back every time.


Only the detail painting though. The Arjac model itself was primed and base-coated as a batch with Njal, Grimnar and 5 other Termis while the resin base was done last week as a batch job of 4 (3x 40mm for Njal, Arjac & Grimnar, 1x 60mm for the Venerable Dreadnought). So not all of it done in one evening!

Handle was most definitely twisted but it seems to be behaving after two re-straightening round using boiling water. Each time seems to reduce the "memory" of the resin to its former position.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely work as ever Wookie. You make me jealous, damn you! :ireful2:
:wink:




Khorne's Fist said:


> Was the handle of his hammer twisted, by any chance? It is on my mini, and no matter what I do with hair dryers or hot water, it just warps back every time.


Mine was a twisted mess, so I ditched it for something else.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmm... now that you guys have mentioned it, noticed that the hammer appeared to be slight drooping again! 

Now, a bit of an update/announcement/notification. I've just decided last evening to "help out" a fellow club gamer with the purchase of his very first car! He needed to raise funds for it so decided to unload a bunch of NIB wolfies for a bargain. So, this is the list of bitz coming home soon:

3x Rhino
2x Razorback
4x Grey Hunter/Wolf Guard Pack
7x FW Rhino Doors

So looks like I will be busy over the next few (quite a few) months slowing building and painting up Wookie's Wolfies' Great Company!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice little haul there, Wookie :so_happy:

I look forward to seeing your company grow!


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

Cool stuff, bask in a ray of rep


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looking good wookie.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*More bitz...*

After finally sifting through some the old bits from the lot acquisition back during early summer, I spent most of the evenings this week with an old toothbrush and fingers soaked in Isopropanol removing paint from a "few" metal models. The first batch has just been done with a second batch of more old SW models to be scrubbed over the next few days!

All these will eventually be appropriately distributed across Wookie's Great Company and other Battle Brothers detachments. So, this is what I've managed to salvage so far...

Metal Space Wolves + Space Marine models









More Metal Space Marine Models


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I feel your pain re striping, I recently had to strip 30 FW's. Not fun. At least you are dealing with metal though.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

More paint-stripping done. These 10 were an interesting find in the mess of models within the lot! Looks like I can now field my Claw and Hunter packs with proper Wulfens!!!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If only i could get this lucky at a local garage sale. Id love to have some of the older models (even though i hate working with the metal models). Im looking forward to seeing these painted up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> More paint-stripping done. These 10 were an interesting find in the mess of models within the lot! Looks like I can now field my Claw and Hunter packs with proper Wulfens!!!


Two sets worth. Wowzer.

That's a hell of a lot pennies if you were to buy the same off of eBay..... :shok:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> Two sets worth. Wowzer.
> 
> That's a hell of a lot pennies if you were to buy the same off of eBay..... :shok:


I'm still sifting through that lot purchase and finding a lot interesting bits!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice score, those Wulfen models are the sex!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Would you believe I had no idea the value of these Wulfen models until @Tawa mentioned it! Wowzer indeed!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You're welcome :laugh:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Wolf Lord*

Ok, here's an update on the painting front. Decided to take part in our HO November painting competition just to spur me on to do a bit more focused-painting. This one took about 3 weeks in total in-between all the paint-stripping of a lot of old OOP metal SW/SM/GK models. Well, here's the result of this particular painting endeavour***...

** Mental note to self*: DO NOT start a Thousand Sons Army... if ever tempted, remember this attempt!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

As ever, great work Wookie


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really like the effect on the Frost Axe, looks very good. If I may make a suggestion have you considered adding a highlight or drybrush to the inside of the cloak? It seems a little flat from the photos.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Really like the effect on the Frost Axe, looks very good. If I may make a suggestion have you considered adding a highlight or drybrush to the inside of the cloak? It seems a little flat from the photos.


Knew I'd get feedback on that cloak. That was the one bit that I tried (dry-brushing) and failed miserably, so I painted over that! Haven't quite got the hang of dry-brushing over fairly flat regions. Will have to explore the highlight option next or possibly a combination of both?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You could do both. One thing I sometimes do is dry brush the are and then go back through and repaint the original color into areas you don't like it to be and then put a wash over it to tie it together. I often use it on black cloth as it's a real pain to highlight. Could be worth a shot?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> You could do both. One thing I sometimes do is dry brush the are and then go back through and repaint the original color into areas you don't like it to be and then put a wash over it to tie it together. I often use it on black cloth as it's a real pain to highlight. Could be worth a shot?


Sounds like a plan. I'll have a go and post the results here for further advice.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks good Wookie. And @Jacobite Is exactly right. Its the easiest way to bring quick depth to a model with a flat surface.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That is one mean looking model Wookie! I like the way that the cloak breaks up the colours overall without clashing. However, I think that would have been a great bit to practice blending on, to get a transition from light to shadow.

Note to wookie - Do a thousand sons army. You'd make them look awesome!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Iraqiel said:


> Note to wookie - Do a thousand sons army. You'd make them look awesome!


:goodpost: Seconded.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> Looks good Wookie. And @Jacobite Is exactly right. Its the easiest way to bring quick depth to a model with a flat surface.


Looks like I need to get this done asap! :wink:



Iraqiel said:


> That is one mean looking model Wookie! I like the way that the cloak breaks up the colours overall without clashing. However, I think that would have been a great bit to practice blending on, to get a transition from light to shadow.


So many techniques to learn/re-learn/explore... so little time to do it... I HAVE to get myself a lot more organised!



Iraqiel said:


> Note to wookie - Do a thousand sons army. You'd make them look awesome!





Tawa said:


> :goodpost: Seconded.


Thanks for the vote of confidence here but I think I'd want to finish off the rest of Wookie's Great Wolfie Company and their Allied Imperial Guards c/w Vendettas (soon joined by much detested Inquisition Detachment in the Valkyrie), followed by "Daddy's Evil Necrons" before I even contemplate these sorcerers!

Wait a minute... what about the Dwarves (shouts the son in the background)! lol


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

This is a really great log. You've got some excellent painting going on. Looking at all these logs from page 1 really inspires me want to get back in the studio and paint up some more marines! Excellent work again, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

4thswasi said:


> This is a really great log. You've got some excellent painting going on. Looking at all these logs from page 1 really inspires me want to get back in the studio and paint up some more marines! Excellent work again, looking forward to seeing more.


Thanks for the compliments. :grin:

And as per suggestion from @Jacobite & @SwedeMarine on the highlighting/dry-brushing of the inside of the cape, here's the latest pic of it after this evening's efforts. Will probably need a bit more touching up though. What do you think?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looks fantastic. Loving the TS. Nice shade of blue. Would you contemplate doing an army of them as a counterpoint to your SWs?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Much improved!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Jacobite said:


> Much improved!


Thanks for tip!



Khorne's Fist said:


> Looks fantastic. Loving the TS. Nice shade of blue. Would you contemplate doing an army of them as a counterpoint to your SWs?


TS Army? Not at this moment and definitely not before I finish our current large robot baddies (consisting of Arks, Scythes, Stalkers, Destroyers, Blades, Barges, and plenty of reanimating troops)! It would be a challenge for sure on the painting front with the TS but then again, it does mean that I then have a reason to contemplate the fire-spitting flying chicken...

Hmm... bad KF, bad KF!!! :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That is A HUGE improvement Wookie. I think it looks good as it. the area is no longer a flat and dull area. Very well done. 
I too think that a thousand sons army from you would be a very nice idea


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

So... this is how it all starts... pats on the back, that slow seduction with promises of grandeur that ultimately leads poor unsuspecting innocent souls towards the Immaterium! Humph... The Emperor Protects! lol

Yet another mental note to self: need to cut down on the daily installments of Black Library's Horus Heresy! Must start reading Eisenhorn Omnibus pronto!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Must start reading Eisenhorn Omnibus pronto!


Yes! Yes you must! :so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

+1 to that. Eisenhorn is bloody awesome!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

I want to finish reading Eisenhorn (daily 40 mins train-commute time absorber) before I start working on his RPG model. That'll give me a bit of time to finish off the other outstanding mini-projects like the Assault Ram and more wolfies!

PS. Had a browse through the downloaded CSM codex this evening. All I'll say for now is... Interesting!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Wookiepelt said:


> PS. Had a browse through the downloaded CSM codex this evening. All I'll say for now is... Interesting!


And thus begins the path to Heresy


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SwedeMarine said:


> And thus begins the path to Heresy


He's already here! :laugh:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

...must ...reee... sss... ist......


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Resistance is Futile. :crazy:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

If you have to struggle to resist then it means your faith wasn't as unshakable as you once thought


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

that TS looks like a fresh kill and is screaming for blood effects!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

CubanNecktie said:


> that TS looks like a fresh kill and is screaming for blood effects!


Hahaha... you read my mind! I've got some ideas on this (think red-dyed PVA glue in a gooey mess). Need to play around a bit on this one first though before I commit.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

SwedeMarine said:


> If you have to struggle to resist then it means your faith wasn't as unshakable as you once thought


A mere moment of weakness, honest Guv!
(...so said the Wookie, sat chained to a hastily rigged electrified chair in the cargo hold of the commandeered inter-planetary transporter _Helios Pride_ as he faces the infamously ruthless Inquisitor Swede from Terra!)


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

So, another painting update: Next up on the painting station we have...


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

... what?

Also, just remember that TS don't have bodies, so maybe a dust swirl with greys and blacks on cotton wool would be more fluffy...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Iraqiel said:


> ... what?
> 
> Also, just remember that TS don't have bodies, so maybe a dust swirl with greys and blacks on cotton wool would be more fluffy...


Ah... you're referring to the Rubric of Ahriman there, aren't you? This could be tricky. Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Hinging Rhino Doors & Hatch*

Been a while since I updated this PLog for the Wolfies. Since I had to build a second Rhino (finally!), I decided that I'd take pics of the door and hatch hinges to officially document the way I did them here.

First off, I took the Forgeworld Space Wolf doors for the wolf head icon. Unfortunately the FW doors were only good for the icon as the reverse side of it did not have the grating like the doors that comes standard with the Rhino set.











So I proceeded to prep the original doors plus cut and sand down the FW door icon to fit these original doors.















































Next stage was to work on creating the hinges. To do this, the centre bit of the plastic make-believe hinges on the doors were carefully removed with a miniature modelling saw. After that, a small hole was drilled through the remaining hinge stubs.




















To make the actual hinge, thin gardeners wire and paper clips were used.






































After that, holes were drilled into the door frame to receive the hinges. In my case, these were drilled into the FW extra armour sections but if building onto a normal Rhino, then simply drill the holes into the door frame on the main side panel. I also made a small slotted recess to house the end bit of the hinge to allow the rear face of the extra armour panel to remain flush, allowing me to glue it directly onto the Rhino body without having to deal with unwanted protrusions. The rear bits of the hinges are bent into the slots and super-glued in place.





























So the hinging of the doors are done...





























Now onto the Rhino's top hatches. Again the hinges are made in the same way but this time slightly longer hinges are required as the hatch door hinges are larger. The second pic below shows the modelling saw used to make the initial cuts into the hinges before using the X-acto blade to clear out the redundant bits of the plastic hinges.





























As with the doors, the hatches are secured in place with holes drilled in the top plate and hinges super-glued in place on the inside.





























So that is how I hinge my doors. Hope this is useful for you all if you are crazy enough (like me) to want to do this!!! :laugh:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You sir, is chuffin' mad!


Nice work though, glad to see you back online! :good:


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm definitely stealing these plans and using them on my BA vehicles  Just giving you a heads up for when you see them in my DC PLog 

These are looking fantastic man! I can't wait to see what you have in your next update.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tawa said:


> You sir, is chuffin' mad!
> Nice work though, glad to see you back online! :good:


Chuffin' mad indeed!!! :laugh: 
Glad to be back posting again!



4thswasi said:


> I'm definitely stealing these plans and using them on my BA vehicles  Just giving you a heads up for when you see them in my DC PLog


Go right ahead, mate. That was one of the main reasons for posting the sequential pics for "fellow crazies" to have a go at modifying their doors & hatches! Looking forward at seeing your mods when you get them done.



> These are looking fantastic man! I can't wait to see what you have in your next update.


Cheers for that! Now I just need to sort out another one and I'll have two proper Rhinos plus the first one I did last year (without the top hatch modification) that runs as a Razorback with swappable magnetised weapon systems (Heavy Bolters, Lascannons or TL Plasmagun & Lascannon). :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> Chuffin' mad indeed!!! :laugh:
> Glad to be back posting again!


Aye, glad to see you back! :friends:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Sisters are coming to the party!!!*

So... you know how things always get that much more "interesting" when the girls turn up...

Well, look who decided to join in on the fun & games in the Fang! :laugh:










Oh... I think there are a few more stragglers that will be arriving after the party starts but this lot will be rowdy enough for the mo...


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh this should be fun... I can't wait to see what you do with those girls


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

JAMOB said:


> Ooh this should be fun... I can't wait to see what you do with those girls


Giggedy :spiteful:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them Rhino doors are amazing. I don't think I would ever have the time or patience to do that. Very nice work.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Wolf Lord Krom Dragongaze*

I haven't update this log for a bit but thought that this latest WIP should go on here.

Been on sick leave for this week (won't go into details here but suffice to say I'm now on the mend), so there was a bit more time to do some painting and I decided to finish up my FW Wolf Guard Assault Terminators and Lord Dragongaze!

Here's one WIP of what I've done so far with Krommy...











Unfortunately due an minor oversight***, I don't have any pictures of the 5 FW assault terminators as they were "seconded" to some promotional duty at the LFGS! If you squint a bit, you might just see their backs on the left here... :grin:










I'll be over there again on Wednesday for the local club evening and will take pics of those five FW assault termies to update this log.

Until then...

**Oversight rectified*... so here are the FW Assault Termies:


----------



## Tugger (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow. that is some crisp painting man. Well done


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Tugger said:


> Wow. that is some crisp painting man. Well done


Thanks, mate. Did take a long time but I think it will be worth it when I complete the rest of highlighting and other bits... like his arms and especially his bad-ass Frost Axe!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Great to see you doing those lovely new models justice there, wookie! I bet you were partly sick with joy of the upcoming releases next month, admit it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lovely stuff yet again :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This evening's (slow) progress on Krommy...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Wookie thats lovely mate. Hes coming along really nicely


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I really like your ice blue gems wookie, they looks sweet!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

This evening's efforts with Krommy's Frost Axe... so much time to produce so little...:cray:


@Iraqiel : The gems were done with a base coat of Scar White, followed by a few glazing layers with Guilliman Blue and edge-higlighted with Scar White again. That's it! :wink:


*The base-coated version...*










*...and the washed version.*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. I'm waiting on mine to arrive so I can get started on him. I will be making a few small changes to it though.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Simple, effective, and overall awesome. The time you are putting in to this model is definitely providing dividends!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

...and Lord Krommy is done!


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Really nice work wookie!


----------



## The_Werewolf_Arngeirr (Apr 3, 2012)

awesome work on Krom, wookie.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent work old bean! :good:


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work on the Wolf Lord there.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Well done! Very tidy.

3 small critiques.
- I think this guy would benefit from more shading and value. Right now most of the blues and browns are around the same mid-toned values.
- Mold lines on the top of the axe head.
- The yellow scabbard of the combat knife is too bright. Compared to the rest of the blues/browns the bright and saturated yellow leaps out and my eye keeps going back to it when I should be focusing on the whole model or the face.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> - The yellow scabbard of the combat knife is too bright. Compared to the rest of the blues/browns the bright and saturated yellow leaps out and my eye keeps going back to it when I should be focusing on the whole model or the face.


Take into account the fact that he also has Yellow shoulder pads and that the flash has washed out some of the detail. 

Spot on about the Mold line on the axe head though. i didn't even notice it.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't mean to pick on him at all. I think this is very well done. (If I think it's crap I don't respond.)

My presumption was that it was a strong desk lamp as opposed to a flash, though it certainly could be an indirect flash. I appreciate the amount of natural shadows being washed out.

Even with the flash/lamp I would contend that mute shading for instance in the neck area of the armour would really help create contrast and interest, and help focus the viewer's eye on the face.

And my critique is based on the angle of the photo I have to look at, so it may well be limited.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> I don't mean to pick on him at all. I think this is very well done. (If I think it's crap I don't respond.)
> 
> My presumption was that it was a strong desk lamp as opposed to a flash, though it certainly could be an indirect flash. I appreciate the amount of natural shadows being washed out.
> 
> ...


Wasn't knocking you for it mate, just pointing out an alternative.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Kreuger said:


> Well done! Very tidy.
> 
> 3 small critiques.
> - I think this guy would benefit from more shading and value. Right now most of the blues and browns are around the same mid-toned values.
> ...


All points noted and agreed. I need to get better at the highlighting bit as right now I do very little after the wash stage. Will probably want to wash the yellow down a bit as they are straight on painted Averland Sunset with no wash over it.

Didn't notice the mould line on the axe. Will have to sort it out when I come back from my holidays end of next week and get the model back from the LFGS who has it a approx. 1500pts worth of my SW as a display to help promote the SW new releases over the next few weeks.

Thanks again for your critique.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

BTW... real shame I'm heading off to the airport in 6hrs time to join the family in Italy for a week's break as I was passed these earlier this afternoon at my LFGS. Will have to get at them when I come back next week... Drats, Double Drats & Triple Drats!!! :shout:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Wookiepelt said:


> BTW... real shame I'm heading off to the airport in 6hrs time to join the family in Italy for a week's break as I was passed these earlier this afternoon at my LFGS. Will have to get at them when I come back next week... Drats, Double Drats & Triple Drats!!! :shout:


Got your work cut out for you there :good:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Gonna be two Stormfang Gunships and one Stormwolf Transport. Should be fun!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Look forward to seeing your labours on them


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Wookiepelt said:


> All points noted and agreed. I need to get better at the highlighting bit as right now I do very little after the wash stage. Will probably want to wash the yellow down a bit as they are straight on painted Averland Sunset with no wash over it.
> 
> Didn't notice the mould line on the axe. Will have to sort it out when I come back from my holidays end of next week and get the model back from the LFGS who has it a approx. 1500pts worth of my SW as a display to help promote the SW new releases over the next few weeks.
> 
> Thanks again for your critique.


Great looking Wolves.
Just now getting into them, thanks to Stormclaw set. In my recent playing around with painting some Blood Claws, I've found a light wash of sepia seemed to bring the yellow to the perfect shade. I'm betting you've already figured this out based on the thread, but you know, thought I'd offer it up.
Anyways, really looking forward to seeing what you do with those ships.:good:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Haven't touched the flyers yet since coming back from the holidays but did manage to work on the son's Tyranids, the resin-casting tutorial and these three thunderwolves though...











So much to do and so little time to do it all!!!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

@Roganzar: Agree with your suggestion about using the Sepia wash on the yellows, it definitely brings out the colour.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Been a busy month at work (with spending half of it out of country) with only very little time to "play", but this week was a wee bit calmer so had the evenings to do this... first of 3 wolfie fliers. This first WIP is a fully kitted-out Stormfang.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Stormfang WIP Update*

Slow progress because of real-life getting in the way of painting but have been slowly plodding away every other evening when time permitted. Here's what I've managed to do so far on the Stormfang...




















...and yes, I did paint the internal cockpit BEFORE assembly. :wink:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work so far! :good:


----------



## Roganzar (Feb 16, 2014)

Looking good. Real crisp yellow on that.
How many layers did that take?


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Roganzar said:


> Looking good. Real crisp yellow on that.
> How many layers did that take?


That yellow was 4 thinned down layers of Averland Sunset plus 2 thinned down layers of Yriel Yellow.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Taking a break from the SWs with this first model of the LotD detachment for them. Still WIP but it's the first time I'm doing flames! Also not quite sure about the face colour... might have to play around with it a bit more.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Wookiepelt said:


> Taking a break from the SWs with this first model of the LotD detachment for them. Still WIP but it's the first time I'm doing flames! Also not quite sure about the face colour... might have to play around with it a bit more.


awesome pant job there.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work on Centurius! :good:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

More top work in a top plog, kudos and cookies good sir!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The palid, stretched flesh look there is really perfect for the model, great job!

Those flames also look great.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

...and Sgt Centurius is done!


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

*Wolf Guard Freeblade*

It's been a very long while since I've updated anything on Heresy due to on-going family medical matters but hey, life goes on so here's me attempting to stay sane in the midst of chaos!

Been working on this fella on & off when I could muster the will to some painting so it is most definitely a very much on-going WIP. Still need to continue with the freehand markings before the shading and highlighting process. Then when all is nice and pretty, the weathering and battle damage work will start! Still plenty to do but gotta start somewhere...

Presenting my Wolf Guard Freeblade Knight... a honorary title granted to a lone houseless Freeblade who served with valour alongside the wolfies for decades and was single-handedly responsible in saving the Wolf Lord from the gnawing jaws of death of the dreaded Dimachaeron!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good! :good:



Hope things are going well mate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Good to see you back, mate. I hope things improve for you soon.

As for the knight, looking very neat and tidy. Looking forward to seeing it all dirtied up and finished.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

That knight is looking good so far. I like the wolf colour scheme.

Hope all is well for you.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad to see you on the boards! 
I hope your daughter's treatment is going well.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Really liking your progress on the knight, how great are the knight errants in games?

Best wishes for you and your family, hope things improve from here on in!


----------

